# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Liturgjia e Fjalës së Zotit e dielës së 16-të A

## toni77_toni

*Liturgjia e Fjalës së Zotit e dielës së 16-të ‘A*


Përsëri pra në takimin tonë javor me Fjalën e Zotit të Meshës së dielës, kësaj here do të lexojmë e meditojmë së bashku leximet biblike të liturgjisë së Fjalës Hyjnore të dielës së 16-të gjatë vitit kishtar, ciklit të parë, sipas kalendarit të liturgjisë kishtare.

Tema kryesore që trajtojnë leximet biblike të kësaj së diele është Mbretëria e Hyjit. Ungjilli i së dielës pohon se Zoti vazhdon të mbjell në zemra tona grurin e mirë dhe na jep forcën për t’u kujdesur që këtij gruri të mirë të mos i zihet fryma nga egjra, nga e keqja. Tri shëmbëlltyrat e ungjillit të kësaj së diele përmbajnë mesazhin e optimizmit e të shpresës, bashkë me ftesën që të shikojmë e të përkujdesemi për tepër për frytet se sa për egjrën. 

Edhe në këtë të diele mesazhi i Fjalës së Zotit mbërrin tek ne në formën e shëmbëlltyrës; madje këtë të diele nga Ungjilli do të dëgjojmë tri shëmbëlltyra që flasin për Mbretërinë e Qiellit, për dinamikën e saj dhe për atë që ajo sjell në zemër të njeriut e të historisë. Tri shëmbëlltyrat ungjillore të kësaj së diele: ajo e grurit dhe egjrës, ajo e kokrrës së senapit dhe ajo e tharmit të miellit, përmbajnë një mesazh optimizmi e shprese. 

Jezusi, më tutje, u shpjegon nxënësve të vet, e kështu edhe ne sot, shëmbëlltyrën e parë, atë të grurit e të egjrës që rriten së bashku në të njëjtën arë të tokës , e na kujton se në jetë e historinë tonë është i pranishëm e vepron edhe djalli, i cili na nxit vazhdimisht drejt së keqes. “Fusha“ apo “ara” është historia ku alternohet, ndërrohen me radhë punëtorë të ndryshëm, të mirë e të këqij. Përveç pronarit të arës që shpërndan e mbjell vetëm atë farë që është në gjendje të prodhojë e jap fryte të domosdoshme për njeriun, ekziston një “kundërshtar”, i cili me të njëjtën begati e zell e hedhë egjrën, një barë që ndoshta edhe mund të shërbejë për ndonjë gjë, por i cili në qëllimin e atij që e mbjell ka si cak e synim vetëm të pengojë rritjen e grurit. 

Fusha duket që i përket dy pronarëve: vetëm që njëri vepron në dritën e diellit, pra punon ditën, ndërsa tjetri përfiton nga errësira e natës e vepron në kundërshtim, pra punon me armiqësi kundër pronarit të parë e të mirë. Me siguri që kishte tjetër tokë e arë tjetër përreth ku mund të mbillej fara e egjrës; por fakti që egjra është hedh e mbjell në të njëjtën fushë apo arë, “në mesin e grurit” tregon veprën shkatërrimtare që aktori (pronari) i dytë i ka vënë vetës si synim.

Ky “dualizëm” është mjaft i rregullt në Bibël e këndej e kemi të pranishëm edhe në Besëlidhjen e re. Në mbarim kundërshtari ka edhe një emër. Është “djalli”, opozitari për antonomazi, kundërshtari i së mirës, jo i bujqësisë por kundërshtar i Zotit.

Detyra e tij është pengimi i veprës së shpëtimit, synimi i tij është të veproi në atë mënyrë që të pengohet e të kundërshtohet rivendosja e Mbretërisë Hyjnore nga veprimtarë bakëqij e të mbrapshtë, mbjellës të skandaleve.

Pasi që e mira e ka zanafillën dhe vjen nga Hyji, e keqja nuk mund të mos të vij, përveç se nga antagonisti i tij, djalli, megjithëse Bibla na siguron se fjalën e fundit nuk e ka shejtani por “biri i njeriut”, Ai do të japë udhëzimet se çka do të bëhet përfundimisht si për grurin e po kështu edhe egjrën. Gruri do të vendoset në hambarë, ndërsa egjra do të digjet në zjarr. Ti lutemi Zotit që në zemra tona të ketë vend vetëm për Fjalën Hyjnore e për frytet e saj. 


_vazhdon-->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Liturgjia e Fjalës së Zotit e dielës së 16-të ‘A*

_Leximi i parë (Urt 12, 13. 16-19)_

_Hyji qeveris botën me butësi dhe durim. Atyre që pyesin vetveten se pse Hyji nuk i shkatërron paganët, i dituri i Biblës shpjegon se Zoti është i mirë dhe i mëshirshëm. Hyji është gjithmonë i gatshëm për tu dhënë shpresë bijve të tij që kanë gabuar._

*Lexim prej Librit të Urtisë*

Jo, përveç teje tjetër Hyj nuk ka, që të kujdeset për të gjithë, para të cilit të mbrohesh se nuk gjykove drejt. E njëmend fuqia jote është parimi i drejtësisë e, për arsye se je Zotëruesi i të gjithave, pra edhe mundesh t’i kursesh të gjitha. Pushtetin tënd e dëfton vetëm atëherë, kur s’besohet në gjithëpushtetësinë tënde dhe e ndëshkon krenarinë e atyre që s’të njohin.

Ti, ngaqë je zotëruesi i gjithë pushtetit, gjykon me butësi e na sundon me ndjesë të madhe: pushtetin e ke në dorë e mund ta përdorësh kur të duash. Duke vepruar në këtë mënyrë ti e ke mësuar popullin tënd se i drejti duhet të jetë i njerëzishëm dhe ua ke dhënë fëmijëve të tu shpresën e mirë se pas mëkatit dhuron mundësinë e pendimit.

*Fjala e Zotit*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Liturgjia e Fjalës së Zotit e dielës së 16-të ‘A* 


_Psalmi 86 (85)_

_Ref:_ 
*Ti je i mirë, o Zot, e na falë.*
_____________________________

Ki mëshirë për mua, o Zot,
se gjithë ditën të thërras në ndihmë.
Dëgjoje, o Zot, lutjen time,
vështroje zërin e lutjes sime.
_____________________________

Të gjithë paganët prej teje të krijuar,
do të vijnë e do të adhurojnë, o Zot,
dhe do të madhërojnë Emrin tënd,
sepse ti je i
madhërueshëm
e bën mrekulli,
ti je i vetmi Hyj.
_____________________________

Por ti, o Zot, Hyj i mëshirshëm e i dhimbshëm,
i ngadalshëm në zemërim, plot dashuri e duresë,
shiko mbi mua e ki mëshirë për mua.
_____________________________

----------


## toni77_toni

*Liturgjia e Fjalës së Zotit e dielës së 16-të A* 

*Leximi i dytë* _(Rom 8, 26-27)_

_Ne jemi shumë të paduruar. Mbase kërkojmë shumë me lakmi një shpjegim dhe shpresojmë në ndryshime magjike dhe të menjëhershme. Dhe në fakt nuk dimë çfarë të kërkojmë në lutje. Edhe pse kemi marrë Shpirtin e Krishtit, historia jonë mbetet plotësisht njerëzore. Besimi i krishterë na thotë se Shpirti Shenjt vepron në mënyrë të mistershme në botë._

*Lexim prej Letrës së shën Palit apostull drejtuar Romakëve*

Vëllezër, Shpirti Shenjt na ndihmon në paaftësinë tonë, sepse ne nuk dimë as çka të kërkojmë me lutje si duhet, por vetë Shpirti Shenjt lutet për ne me ofshamë të patregueshme. E Ai që i njeh zemrat, e di dëshirën e Shpirtit Shenjt - se ai lutet për besimtarët ashtu si do Hyji. 

*Fjala e Zotit*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Liturgjia e Fjalës së Zotit e dielës së 16-të A*

*ALELUJA,*

Aleluja.
Po të bekoj, o Atë, Zotërues i qiellit e i dheut, 
që të vegjëlve ua zbulove misteret e Mbretërisë qiellore.

*Aleluja.*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Liturgjia e Fjalës së Zotit e dielës së 16-të A*

*Ungjilli* (Mt 13, 24-43)

_Jezusi me shëmbëlltyrën e egjrës dhe të grurit të mirë, na bën të kuptojmë se jeta zhvillohet në luftën mes së mirës dhe së keqes. Vetëm në fund të botës Hyji do të japë gjykimin e tij. Jezusi nëpërmjet kësaj shëmbëlltyre na shfaq fytyrën e Hyjit Atë i mëshirshëm me të gjithë._

*Leximi i Ungjillit të shenjtë sipas Mateut*

Në atë kohë, Jezusi u tregoi edhe një shëmbëlltyrë tjetër: Mbretëria e qiellit është e ngjashme me njeriun që mbolli farë të mirë në arën e vet. Ndërkohë që njerëzit po flinin, erdhi armiku i tij, mbolli egjër nëpër grurë e shkoi.

Kur u rritën të mbjellat dhe lidhën frytin, atëherë u duk edhe egjra. Shërbëtorët iu afruan të zotit të shtëpisë dhe i thanë: Zotëri, a nuk mbolle farë të mirë në arën tënde? Nga doli, pra, egjra? Ai u përgjigj: Armiku e bëri këtë!Atëherë i thanë shërbëtorët: A të shkojmë e ta mbledhim? Jo - u përgjigj ai - se duke e mbledhur egjrën druaj se, bashkë me të, nxirrni edhe grurin! Lërini të rriten bashkë deri në të korra. Në kohë të korrjes do tu them korrësve: mblidhni më parë egjrën dhe lidheni në duaj për ta djegur, e grurin mblidheni në drithnikun tim!

Pastaj u tregoi një shëmbëlltyrë tjetër;

Mbretëria e qiellit është e ngjashme me kokrrën e sinapit, të cilën njeriu e mori dhe e mbolli në arën e vet. Ajo është, pa dyshim, më e vogla ndër të gjitha farërat, por, kur rritet, bëhet më e madhe se të gjitha barishtet, zhvillohet në pemë, sa që shpendët e qiellit vijnë e bëjnë çerdhe në degë të saj.

U tregoi edhe një shëmbëlltyrë tjetër:Mbretëria e qiellit i përngjan tharmit që e merr gruaja dhe e përzien me tri masë miell, derisa të mbruhet e gjitha.Të gjitha këto Jezusi ia tha popullit në shëmbëlltyra dhe asgjë nuk i thoshte pa shëmbëlltyra që të plotësohej fjala e profetit: Do të flas në shëmbëlltyra, do të zbuloj gjëra të fshehura që nga krijimi (i botës).

Atëherë e shpërndau turmën dhe hyri në shtëpi. Nxënësit iu afruan dhe e pyetën: Na e shtjello shëmbëlltyrën e egjrës së arës.

Ai u përgjigj: 

Ai që e mbjell farën e mirë, është Biri i njeriut. Ara është bota. Fara e mirë janë ata që i përkasin Mbretërisë. Egjra paraqet ata që i përkasin Qoftëlargut. Armiku që mbolli egjrën është djalli. Korrja është mbarimi i botës. Kortarët janë engjëjt. Siç mblidhet egjra e digjet në zjarr, kështu do të ndodhë në mbarimin e botës. Biri i njeriut do ti dërgojë engjëjt e vet për ti mbledhur në Mbretërinë e tij të gjithë ngashënjyesit dhe ata që bëjnë keq, e do ti hedhin në furrë të ndezur, ku do të jetë vaj e kërcëllim dhëmbësh. Kurse të drejtët, atëherë, do të shndrisin porsi dielli në Mbretërinë e Atit të tyre.

Kush ka veshë, le të dëgjojë!


*Fjala e Zotit*

----------

